# After TSHTF



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

So you've survived. You either have figured out what needs to be done and are doing it. What about your down time? Several things got me thinking about this again recently but especially a comment that Paul made.



PaulS said:


> Nobody wants to live "gloom and doom" all the time. It is nice to be able to live - now and after the SHTF.


So how do you plan to blow off steam? Have you considered the kickin back relaxing stuff?

Personally I own a keyboard, a mandolin, 3 mountain dulcimers and a hammered dulcimer. I have started to learn the last 2 on several occasions but life ended up getting in the way. I plan to learn to play again.

I also have several new decks of cards and a couple of board games we have had for years.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Pick up the pieces and ask the Eternal for guidance.

I can relax in 'da woods. Even easier after the storm has passed.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm so sick of TV, so sick of seeing my kids in front of the TV for hours at a time to be exact, so I have been getting back into board games and back yard games. As a family we have some 3D targets in the back yard for archery and we also play ladder golf or as we call it, “White trash golf.” It seems with the TV we may be all together but we might as well be miles apart. My time spent alone, I like wrenching on my Harley and my chopper. I also of course love shooting.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hopefully some libraries will survive too


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I was planning on sexing up a lot of lonely widows, but I still enjoy playing guitar everyday even though I no longer care about performing anymore. Cards are very enjoyable and packed in my BOB for good reason. I still enjoy fishing, hunting, whittling, and plan to get into blacksmithing making custom knives once I have the space to set up a shop. I've always thought I'd enjoy that a lot. I also think I'll get a lot of enjoyment hunting down and torturing former politicians and corporate leaders. If their in short supply there's always hippies and other liberals.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> So you are going to hunt down people and torture them? Well, people who go looking for trouble usually find it, or it finds them. Good luck with that, you'll need it.


People need hobbies.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

No you don't kill the hippies because they can grow shit! I was thinking that I would be like a warlord in Africa and roll around in a technical and give them protection and they can grow fruits and vegetables. I would take my cut at harvest time and they are protected from harm, like the old feudal system. Politicians will be Impaled on a stake, set on fire and they can light my kingdom at night.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm with Fuzzee, chasing women and playing the guitar and then I have a deck of cards. I'm pretty sure there won't be any beer though.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would think things like hunting, fishing, trapping and gardening will be even more enjoyably when it becomes a necessity.
A lot of people may even find there is a lot more to do once they get out of the house.
Children seem to be able to find sometimes fun in anything I went on a church camping trip and it rained and after the rain the children had fun making mud faces.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> So you are going to hunt down people and torture them? Well, people who go looking for trouble usually find it, or it finds them. Good luck with that, you'll need it.


I'm not the Judge, I will be judged on my actions and works.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> No you don't kill the hippies because they can grow shit! I was thinking that I would be like a warlord in Africa and roll around in a technical and give them protection and they can grow fruits and vegetables. I would take my cut at harvest time and they are protected from harm, like the old feudal system. Politicians will be Impaled on a stake, set on fire and they can light my kingdom at night.


That's a good point. Someone needs to work the fields and garden, I'm only getting older too. But, that's what young people are for. That lessons has just been forgotten. It's time they learn again the difference between their elders and them, the value of experience, time put in and respect for those with it. And knowing your place, pulling your weight and earning your way to a new place.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I'm so sick of TV, so sick of seeing my kids in front of the TV for hours at a time to be exact, so I have been getting back into board games and back yard games. As a family we have some 3D targets in the back yard for archery and we also play ladder golf or as we call it, "White trash golf." It seems with the TV we may be all together but we might as well be miles apart. My time spent alone, I like wrenching on my Harley and my chopper. I also of course love shooting.


Don't forget spending time with your beautiful wife... :wink:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

See, MG? You gotta be careful now, she's keeping an eye on you. :lol:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> See, MG? You gotta be careful now, she's keeping an eye on you. :lol:


It's all good and she is beautiful so I don't mind her keeping an eye on me


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Books!! You need to keep the classics alive! :mrgreen:

Little Women Louisa May Alcott
Emma Jane Austen
Pride and Prejudice Jane Austen
Sense and Sensibility Jane Austen
The Wonderful Wizard of Oz L. Frank Baum
Lorna Doone R. D. Blackmore
Jane Eyre Charlotte Brontë
Tales from the Arabian Nights Richard Francis Burton
Alice's Adventures in Wonderland Lewis Carroll
Through the Looking-Glass Lewis Carroll
The Napoleon of Notting Hill G.K. Chesterton
The Awakening Kate Chopin
The Moonstone Wilkie Collins
The Woman in White Wilkie Collins
Heart of Darkness Joseph Conrad
Lord Jim Joseph Conrad
The Deerslayer James Fenimore Cooper
The Last of the Mohicans James Fenimore Cooper
The Red Badge of Courage Stephen Crane
The Fortunes and Misfortunes of the Famous Moll Flanders Daniel Defoe
Robinson Crusoe Daniel Defoe
Bleak House Charles Dickens
A Christmas Carol Charles Dickens
David Copperfield Charles Dickens
Great Expectations Charles Dickens
Oliver Twist Charles Dickens
A Tale of Two Cities Charles Dickens
The Brothers Karamazov Fyodor Dostoyevsky
Crime and Punishment Fyodor Dostoyevsky
The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes Arthur Conan Doyle
The Hound of the Baskervilles Arthur Conan Doyle
The Count of Monte Cristo Alexandre Dumas
The Man in the Iron Mask Alexandre Dumas
Middlemarch George Eliot
Silas Marner George Eliot
The Diary of a Nobody George Grossmith and Weedon Grossmith
Allan Quatermain Henry Rider Haggard
King Solomon's Mines Henry Rider Haggard
Far from the Madding Crowd Thomas Hardy
Tess of the D'Urbervilles Thomas Hardy
The Scarlet Letter Nathaniel Hawthorne
Tanglewood Tales for Girls and Boys Nathaniel Hawthorne
A Wonder-Book for Girls and Boys Nathaniel Hawthorne
The Four Million O. Henry
The Odyssey Homer
The Prisoner of Zenda Anthony Hope
The Hunchback of Notre-Dame Victor Hugo
Les Misérables Victor Hugo
The Sketch Book of Geoffrey Crayon, Gent. Washington Irving
The Aspern Papers Henry James
The Turn of the Screw Henry James
The Jungle Book Rudyard Kipling
Kim Rudyard Kipling
The Man Who Would Be King Rudyard Kipling
The Phantom of the Opera Gaston Leroux
The Call of the Wild Jack London
White Fang Jack London
The Princess and Curdie George MacDonald
The Princess and the Goblin George MacDonald
The Prince Niccolò Machiavelli
Moby Dick Herman Melville
Utopia Thomas More
Rights of Man Thomas Paine
Tales of Mystery & Imagination Edgar Allan Poe
Ivanhoe Sir Walter Scott
Waverley Sir Walter Scott
Black Beauty Anna Sewell
Hamlet William Shakespeare
King Lear William Shakespeare
MacBeth William Shakespeare
A Midsummer Night's Dream William Shakespeare
Othello, The Moor of Venice William Shakespeare
Romeo and Juliet William Shakespeare
The Taming of the Shrew William Shakespeare
The Tempest William Shakespeare
Frankenstein Mary Shelley
The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde Robert Louis Stevenson
Kidnapped Robert Louis Stevenson
Dracula Bram Stoker
Uncle Tom's Cabin Harriet Beecher Stowe
Gulliver's Travels Jonathan Swift
Vanity Fair William Makepeace Thackeray
Walden Henry David Thoreau
Anna Karenina Leo Tolstoy
War and Peace Leo Tolstoy
Barchester Towers Anthony Trollope
The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn Mark Twain
The Adventures of Tom Sawyer Mark Twain
A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court Mark Twain
Journey to the Center of the Earth Jules Verne
20,000 Leagues Under the Sea Jules Verne
The Time Machine H.G. Wells
The Age of Innocence Edith Wharton
The Importance of Being Earnest Oscar Wilde
The Picture of Dorian Gray Oscar Wilde


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

No Clancy or DeMille????? :-?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> No Clancy or DeMille????? :-?


HAHA I can post more if you like! :lol:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I gather extra fiction books every time I hit the thrift stores. I have hundreds on my Kindle but I count on not having that so I'm getting as many "real" books as I can find. Board games are good, too. 

I think we'll spend a lot more time banding together in communities and socializing while working. During the winter when there is more down time, I think there would be more get togethers to work on work, like spinning (one of my hobbies), repairing tools, etc. etc.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I would like to make an outside woodfired bread oven for making loafs of bread (I have lots of flour)
And I'm thinking of making beer and wine for trade. when the fighting stops and the dust settles trading will
be one of the first things to bring back any sense of normalcy. That's when we will start to learn to work together


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Day 1: Sit in front of bigscreen and pretend to watch shows about cave exploration, the dark side of the moon, and coal mining. Play 18 holes of rock golf*. Go to bed.

Day 2: Watch re-runs of shows about cave exploration, the dark side of the moon, and coal mining. Play 18 holes of rock golf*. Go to bed.

Day 3: Drink Kool-Aid. Go to bed.

Day 4: There is no day 4 because I drank the Kool-Aid

**ROCK GOLF:* Dig a hole. Walk 100 yards. Dig another hole. Find a rock. Throw rock towards 1st hole. Find the rock, throw it towards the hole. Repeat until rock goes into hole. Pick up rock and throw it towards 2nd hole. Tell yourself you are having fun, then find the rock and throw it again. Repeat as needed until you finish 18 holes.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I like reading myself. As long as nobody comes along and starts burning books other than tax, law books, Obama's biography and governmental policy books it will be all good. I prefer sci-fi, but Clancy is certainly good and the old western books my father used to read like those by Louis L'Amour are excellent.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Day 1: Sit in front of bigscreen and pretend to watch shows about cave exploration, the dark side of the moon, and coal mining. Play 18 holes of rock golf*. Go to bed.
> 
> Day 2: Watch re-runs of shows about cave exploration, the dark side of the moon, and coal mining. Play 18 holes of rock golf*. Go to bed.
> 
> ...


You may want to buy these.

Amazon.com: Grassroots Par Three Putting Green (3x9 Feet): Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: playing cards

Amazon.com: Winmau Blade IV Bristle Dartboard: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I like reading myself. As long as nobody comes along and starts burning books other than tax, law books, Obama's biography and governmental policy books it will be all good. I prefer sci-fi, but Clancy is certainly good and the old western books my father used to read like those by Louis L'Amour are excellent.


Keeping that stack of Playboys?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Mish said:


> Keeping that stack of Playboys?


There are some old ones in a box somewhere actually. Some things are classic and shouldn't be thrown out. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> There are some old ones in a box somewhere actually. Some things are classic and shouldn't be thrown out. :mrgreen:


I'm bought a couple copies of the 50 Shades of Grey series just in case something happen to one of them!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds as if some are idealizing although there will be down time I don't think "Nasty brutish and short!" will have been excised from the language.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm bought a couple copies of the 50 Shades of Grey series just in case something happen to one of them!


My wife read that whole series!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I guess I could pass the time throwing lawn darts straight up in the air and see where they land.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> My wife read that whole series!


I bet you want her to read them again, if you know what I mean! :wink:


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

after shtf? i dont even know... i have two babies, so I guess Ill just go right back to straightening their lives up, making it best for them. Survival mode won't be fun for them, so a long, kid friendly, vacation will be in order.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

There willing always be down time or you damn well better make some. The mind needs rest just like the body does no matter how bad it's gotten and how much there is to do. Even it's a half hour eating lunch during the day, sitting there playing a game of cards while you do it. You need it or you'll stress out so much you'll put your body through more than it can take. If you don't think stress takes it's toll on the body your kidding yourself. Many people can handle hard situation where others can't and have much less stress over it, but everyone I don't care who you seem to think you are needs down time or your going to lose it. At night when it's dark you may take it while cooking your food over the fire or oven, reading a book, talking to someone, playing cards, smacking yourself in the face and calling yourself a cheeky monkey, whatever, but there will be time and you'll need it.


----------

